# Strange looking poo



## Anthony0739 (Feb 27, 2019)

Today my yearling diamond python did this. I’ve never seen any of my snakes poop like this before?? Is this normal? She last ate 6 days ago







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I suspect that “she” is actually a “he” and what you are looking at is a sperm plug with some urates forced out of the cloaca at the same time.


----------



## Anthony0739 (Feb 27, 2019)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I suspect that “she” is actually a “he” and what you are looking at is a sperm plug with some urates forced out of the cloaca at the same time.



Interesting, I’ve just had another thought, is it possible that this is vomit ? I didn’t see it come out but just assumed it was poo at the start. She did eat 6 days ago but could this have come out her mouth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 27, 2019)

If it was vomit you would know, it would smell like death


----------

